
Gist Is Down - bndw
https://gist.github.com/
======
TimWolla
GitHub is sending 500's on repositories and user profiles as well:
[https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped](https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped)
/ [https://github.com/TimWolla](https://github.com/TimWolla)

~~~
libeclipse
Repositories are working for me but I can reproduce the issue with profiles.

~~~
TimWolla
Not all repositories / profiles are affected for me. And for repositories not
all pages are affected.

e.g.
[https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/](https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/) is
accessible, but the commit list at
[https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/commits/master](https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/commits/master)
is dead.

~~~
casi
Both of those links are down for me.

------
anonu
[https://downdetector.com/status/github/map/](https://downdetector.com/status/github/map/)
<< interesting to see where the big development hubs are located...

EDIT: Some observations: \- Its getting late in the day in Europe - and a
bunch of people are trying to commit and push before heading home.

\- Its 11PM in Bangkok - but people are still plugging away at their code

\- Notable Eastern European cities with red/yellow heat dots: Bucharest,
Odessa, Kyiv, Krakow, Prague

\- Would've expected more outage reports from Sophia Antipolis in Southern
France - but nothing much.

\- Barcelona is red hot

\- Some light activity in Rwanda

\- In North America: Toronto, NYC, SF, LA and Seattle are hot

\- But also notably: Wichita, Topeka, Austin, Raleigh, Denver, Boise,

~~~
revel
interesting to watch the West coast become an angry sea of red as everyone
wakes up

------
rynop
`git push` failing as well

------
uncletaco
I can't browse repositories, can only get to their top level.

------
surds
Main repo page open fine. Cannot see commit log or PRs.

------
pier25
Some of our repos are down, others are fine...

We'll have to wait.

------
SiqingYu
GitHub releases respond with 500 errors.

------
konart
Can't browse reps either

------
casi
My repos are down too

------
throwaway77384
About 50 / 50 down for my repos. API unresponsive, returning 500s.

------
Kpourdeilami
HN was the first place I came to check to see if it is just me or if it is
down for everyone else. I'm getting errors when trying to push as well

------
libeclipse
The status page is showing that this affects git operations, api requests, and
particular pages:
[https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/)

------
wybiral
This is off topic, so I'll understand if it gets downvoted, but...

Why are other, normal comments in these threads about GitHub being downvoted
so quickly?

